# Chen Jianghua!!!ai2!!just 16!!



## sdfgtrew (Apr 4, 2006)

http://post.baidu.com/f?kz=75564871


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

smelly schmorgouesborg?


----------



## sdfgtrew (Apr 4, 2006)

Chen Jianghua
Birthdate: 3/27/89-88
NBA Position: Point Guard
Team: Guangdong Southern Tigers
Ht: 6-1
Wt: 162
Hometown: Guongdong Providence 

NBA Comparison: Allen Iverson

Strengths: A tremendously gifted athlete with exceptional creativity and flair for the game... His crossover is Iverson-like, also like Iverson makes the game look very easy ... Pushes the ball up the court tremendously well ... Has a great handle of the basketball ... His quickness is his greatest asset, and gives him incredible potential ... Has very good leaping ability as witnessed by his Slam Dunk title at the adidas Superstar Asia Camp ... Shoots the ball exceptionally well, and has 3 point range ... Passes the ball with very good timing and court vision ... A unique talent from China, previously no guards have even been close to this level of athlete ...If he is truly just 16 years of age, the sky is the limit for him ... He wants to improve and is coachable ... 

Weaknesses: Still very weak physically, he will need to improve his diet and workout regimen to enhance his potential in the NBA ... Tends to go for the spectacular sometimes when the easy play will do... Defensively he must learn to play with more intensity ... Added strength will help him a lot ... His passing can catch players off guard if they aren't prepared ... His release is a little unorthodox, but not too bad, just takes a little time to get rid of the ball ... His attitude rubs some the wrong way ... Has a reputation for being lazy .. His real age is in question, some feel he could be as old as 18, and if that's the case his physical development has less potential... Must get better with his ability to create shots for himself but with his quickness it should improve ... 

Notes: Gained a considerable amount of fame and recognition being featured in a New York Times article on Hoops in China. 

-Aran Smith











































HE WAS JUST 16!!


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

meh. Never trust ANYTHING Aran Smith from nbadraft.net has to say, especially on imports.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Well im PRETTY sure im the ONLY one on here who has actually seen him play.
The first time he came to North America was for a tournament at my rival HS so i saw a few of the games.
He really is as good as everyone says
Faster than anything that i have seen


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Kid travels like a salesman.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Rawse said:


> Kid travels like a salesman.


He carries the ball like 12 steps on ever dribble.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

mysterio said:


> He carries the ball like 12 steps on ever dribble.


Does it really matter if he plays in the NBA?


----------



## the_dynasty09 (Jun 28, 2005)

lmao, yeh he does travel


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

I dont like the AI comparison. Kind of like comparing James White to Micheal Jordan. 
For some reason, I cant see this guy playing in the NBA.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

AI2? Are you joking? Allen has more quickness and athleticism in his ballsack than this dude has in his whole body. Asian + not 7,6 = no NBA.


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIcYFoTjM_A


him dunking


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> AI2? Are you joking? Allen has more quickness and athleticism in his ballsack than this dude has in his whole body. Asian + not 7,6 = no NBA.



[strike]idiot[/strike] no personal insults


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

BigMac said:


> [strike]idiot[/strike] no personal insults


I assure you my signature stands true in your case. 

Although my post was rather troll-like, I stand by my assertion that the Allen Iversion comparison is inordinately precarious.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> AI2? Are you joking? Allen has more quickness and athleticism in his ballsack than this dude has in his whole body. Asian + not 7,6 = no NBA.


The asian stereotype is getting old.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

bronx43 said:


> I assure you my signature stands true in your case.
> 
> Although my post was rather troll-like, I stand by my assertion that the Allen Iversion comparison is inordinately precarious.


Hmm I've always heard that if you have to tell everyone how good you are, you must not be that great...


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

I dont see anything that great in those clips. The guy looks like hes out of control alot, looks very weak, like hes gonna fall apart. 
I agree with the guy that said AI has more talent/athletisism in his left nut than this dude.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

dannyM said:


> The asian stereotype is getting old.


doesnt change the fact that this guy is playing against a bunch of computer programmers.
:biggrin: jk.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

mo76 said:


> doesnt change the fact that this guy is playing against a bunch of computer programmers.
> :biggrin: jk.


Yeah, I admit he's not good enough to play in the NBA, let alone be a standout player in the NCAA, but that guy just makes a ignorant comment by simplying saying that he's not good cause he's Asian.


----------



## roastedtoaster (Mar 16, 2004)

dannyM said:


> Yeah, I admit he's not good enough to play in the NBA, let alone be a standout player in the NCAA, but that guy just makes a ignorant comment by simplying saying that he's not good cause he's Asian.


It goes beyond ignorance, its sheer bigotry.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

roastedtoaster said:


> It goes beyond ignorance, its sheer bigotry.


Man, take it easy.
I dont get offended when people say, white men cant jump.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm sure TEAM USA during the WBC can agree on that :biggrin:


dannyM said:


> The asian stereotype is getting old.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

For some reason this guy reminds me of Sasha Vujacic.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Blame the producers who decided to name a movie after that. 


mo76 said:


> Man, take it easy.
> I dont get offended when people say, white men cant jump.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

roastedtoaster said:


> It goes beyond ignorance, its sheer bigotry.


My statement was generalized, I agree. It's perhaps ignorance, or even bigotry. However, I want you to prove it wrong. I did not say that asians cannot be good at basketball. I am saying that it is virtually impossible for an asian to break into the NBA unless he is 7,0 or over. 

Let me ask you. If this guy was black and throwing those dunks down/ pulling those moves, would a thread be started about him in this forum?


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

He's actually played against OJ Mayo, Greg Oden, and Bill Walker in camps and was considered to be a top prospect. Bull**** that you have to be over 7' to make it from Asia, it hasn't happened yet but it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> My statement was generalized, I agree. It's perhaps ignorance, or even bigotry. However, I want you to prove it wrong. I did not say that asians cannot be good at basketball. I am saying that it is virtually impossible for an asian to break into the NBA unless he is 7,0 or over.


Why not? Because it's never been done before?



> Let me ask you. If this guy was black and throwing those dunks down/ pulling those moves, would a thread be started about him in this forum?


Of course not. It'd just be another player. But this is the first time China has produced a potential NBA guard prospect.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

By virtually impossible, I mean close to impossible. That still leaves the possibility of NBA guards from Asia. However, when I see a 6,1 Chinese guard being touted as Allen Iverson, my natural response would be utter disbelief. In fact, I would take with a grain of salt if anyone is likened to AI. To be Iverson, it means a tremendously undersized 2 guard with rudimentary point guard skills and absolutely unparalleled quickness and athleticism. In the history of the NBA, only one 6,0 shooting guard who can average 32 ppg comes to mind. Unless this Chen Jiahua is truly as athletically gifted as AI (which he doesn't seem to be), I highly doubt he can crack the NBA barrier. In fact, Dajuan Wagner was often touted as the next Allen Iverson during his high school and college career. However, he was just a tad short of AI's quickness. To make the story shot, he is no longer in the NBA. 
If Chen Jiahua was likened to John Stockton or Jason Kidd in terms of court vision, I would take a closer look at him. For pass-first point guards, their values in the NBA are significantly higher since any team would be willing to pick up a starting or backup PG to set up their offenses.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> My statement was generalized, I agree. It's perhaps ignorance, or even bigotry. However, I want you to prove it wrong. I did not say that asians cannot be good at basketball. I am saying that it is virtually impossible for an asian to break into the NBA unless he is 7,0 or over.
> 
> Let me ask you. If this guy was black and throwing those dunks down/ pulling those moves, would a thread be started about him in this forum?


Yuta Tabuse .. granted he didnt last long, but he made it none the less.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

bronx43 said:


> AI2? Are you joking? Allen has more quickness and athleticism in his ballsack than this dude has in his whole body. Asian + not 7,6 = no NBA.


Yeah dude you're a moron. No matter what race you are.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> My statement was generalized, I agree. It's perhaps ignorance, or even bigotry. However, I want you to prove it wrong. I did not say that asians cannot be good at basketball. I am saying that it is virtually impossible for an asian to break into the NBA unless he is 7,0 or over.
> 
> Let me ask you. If this guy was black and throwing those dunks down/ pulling those moves, would a thread be started about him in this forum?


Yuta Tabuse played shortly for the Suns in 2004/2005, no? He was there for a good time, not for a long time, so have a good time, the sun will shine, blah blah blah.

edit: my bad, I posted this before continuing to read Avalanche's post.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

First off Yao Ming is listed at 7'5, so therefore your statement of being 7'6= NO NBA already proves your statement wrong. Ha Seung-Jin is also listed at 7'3. Not only that, everyone knows the NBA list players taller than they are actually are. To me a bold statement like NO ASIAN even in height wise can't make in the NBA is like telling players like Earl Boykins, Mugsy, Nate, etc they would never ever make the NBA because of their height. Telling white players they can't complete with black players and shouldn't be playing basketball. Telling Mexicans they should stick to soccer. The NBA is changing, more teams are playing a lot more uptempo and the taller players are getting ran off the court. Take the defending NBA champs the Detroit PIstons for example, who Ben Wallace is listed at 6'9 (is probaly more 6'7-6'8 and plays center for a championship caliber team. The height myth has already been proven wrong.It's all about your ability to play basketball, if the player can help the team win ball games that's what matters the most. 


bronx43 said:


> My statement was generalized, I agree. It's perhaps ignorance, or even bigotry. However, I want you to prove it wrong. I did not say that asians cannot be good at basketball. I am saying that it is virtually impossible for an asian to break into the NBA unless he is 7,0 or over.
> 
> Let me ask you. If this guy was black and throwing those dunks down/ pulling those moves, would a thread be started about him in this forum?


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

blowuptheraptors said:


> Yeah dude you're a moron. No matter what race you are.


Read my other posts about this. That post was intended to be comical relief. Like I said before, I stand by my sig.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Yes questioning of Aran's Smith comparison to Allen Iverson, but then of course throws in the race card. 


bronx43 said:


> Read my other posts about this. That post was intended to be comical relief. Like I said before, I stand by my sig.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> First off Yao Ming is listed at 7'5, so therefore your statement of being 7'6= NO NBA already proves your statement wrong. Ha Seung-Jin is also listed at 7'3. Not only that, everyone knows the NBA list players taller than they are actually are. To me a bold statement like NO ASIAN even in height wise can't make in the NBA is like telling players like Earl Boykins, Mugsy, Nate, etc they would never ever make the NBA because of their height. Telling white players they can't complete with black players and shouldn't be playing basketball. Telling Mexicans they should stick to soccer. The NBA is changing, more teams are playing a lot more uptempo and the taller players are getting ran off the court. Take the defending NBA champs the Detroit PIstons for example, who Ben Wallace is listed at 6'9 (is probaly more 6'7-6'8 and plays center for a championship caliber team. The height myth has already been proven wrong.It's all about your ability to play basketball, if the player can help the team win ball games that's what matters the most.


Perhaps you didn't understand that "7,6" was utilized solely to make a point about the Chinese basketball program. The fact that you bring these inconsequential statistics to argue these rhetorically exaggerated details demonstrates the complexity (or lack of) of your thought process. I admit that my statement is rather absurd as I was in a whimsical mood. What I meant to say is that it is far more likely for big men to make it to the NBA than Chinese guards. 
The reason lies with the mindset of the Chinese mentality towards basketball in general. Only the tall players are taken and enrolled into sporting schools where they train for basketball. However, this kind of thinking is rapidly changing. Perhaps in a decade or so, we'll begin to see a blossoming of the Chinese guard reform. 
As for this Chen Jiahua, I have already posted why I think he will at most be only marginally in the NBA. If he is being touted as the next John Stockton or Jason Kidd, I would give him a much greater chance.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

I kind of missed that part when you wrote ASIAN. 


bronx43 said:


> Perhaps you didn't understand that "7,6" was utilized solely to make a point about the Chinese basketball program. .


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

No my thought process can differentiate between Asians and knowing China does not represent all Asians. Just like understanding FRANCE does not represent all of EUROPE. WHITE does not represent all of USA. Obviously most people who questioned your statements understood these points. 


bronx43 said:


> The fact that you bring these inconsequential statistics to argue these rhetorically exaggerated details demonstrates the complexity (or lack of) of your thought process.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> Read my other posts about this. That post was intended to be comical relief. Like I said before, I stand by my sig.


We're all glad that YOU think you're smart...but that doesn't mean you are.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Jameh said:


> We're all glad that YOU think you're smart...but that doesn't mean you are.


Unless any of your alma maters are Ivy Leagues, I'm safe.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> No my thought process can differentiate between Asians and knowing China does not represent all Asians. Just like understanding FRANCE does not represent all of EUROPE. WHITE does not represent all of USA. Obviously most people who questioned your statements understood these points.


Ah, touche. Thank you for catching my lapse in judgment. Though not totally relevant, you got me.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> By virtually impossible, I mean close to impossible. That still leaves the possibility of NBA guards from Asia. However, when I see a 6,1 Chinese guard being touted as Allen Iverson, my natural response would be utter disbelief. In fact, I would take with a grain of salt if anyone is likened to AI. To be Iverson, it means a tremendously undersized 2 guard with rudimentary point guard skills and absolutely unparalleled quickness and athleticism. In the history of the NBA, only one 6,0 shooting guard who can average 32 ppg comes to mind. Unless this Chen Jiahua is truly as athletically gifted as AI (which he doesn't seem to be), I highly doubt he can crack the NBA barrier. In fact, Dajuan Wagner was often touted as the next Allen Iverson during his high school and college career. However, he was just a tad short of AI's quickness. To make the story shot, he is no longer in the NBA.
> If Chen Jiahua was likened to John Stockton or Jason Kidd in terms of court vision, I would take a closer look at him. For pass-first point guards, their values in the NBA are significantly higher since any team would be willing to pick up a starting or backup PG to set up their offenses.


So you don't think a Chinese player can be athletic enough to compete with Iverson?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> Read my other posts about this. That post was intended to be comical relief. Like I said before, I stand by my sig.


I don't think racism is funny.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

WTChan said:


> So you don't think a Chinese player can be athletic enough to compete with Iverson?


Very very very unlikely, but possible. From what I saw of Chen Jiahua, he's not.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

bronx43 said:


> By virtually impossible, I mean close to impossible. That still leaves the possibility of NBA guards from Asia. However, when I see a 6,1 Chinese guard being touted as Allen Iverson, my natural response would be utter disbelief. In fact, I would take with a grain of salt if anyone is likened to AI. To be Iverson, it means a tremendously undersized 2 guard with rudimentary point guard skills and absolutely unparalleled quickness and athleticism. In the history of the NBA, only one 6,0 shooting guard who can average 32 ppg comes to mind. Unless this Chen Jiahua is truly as athletically gifted as AI (which he doesn't seem to be), I highly doubt he can crack the NBA barrier. In fact, Dajuan Wagner was often touted as the next Allen Iverson during his high school and college career. However, he was just a tad short of AI's quickness. To make the story shot, he is no longer in the NBA.
> If Chen Jiahua was likened to John Stockton or Jason Kidd in terms of court vision, I would take a closer look at him. For pass-first point guards, their values in the NBA are significantly higher since any team would be willing to pick up a starting or backup PG to set up their offenses.


I was hoping Louis Williams would be another AI, he looked great in his HS game videos, but obviously he's not going to come anywhere near AI's greatness. AI is a once in a generation star. When you make an AI comparison, you can only be very skeptical.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

And still with all the talent and gifted as A.I. is, he is screwed by the TEAM USA committee and not even given an invitation. 


mysterio said:


> I was hoping Louis Williams would be another AI, he looked great in his HS game videos, but obviously he's not going to come anywhere near AI's greatness. AI is a once in a generation star. When you make an AI comparison, you can only be very skeptical.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm asian, and as much as I am somewhat offended that if you are not a 7 footer asian, you won't make it in the NBA, that's actually true.


Eventually, we never know but I don't see it hapening for atleast a decade.


There are great stereotypes against asians when it comes to basketball. Unlike whites, asians haven't been playing basketball since it existed, they weren't starting every college line ups for how many some odd years. Bball is very new to asians compared to whites and blacks and considering that China's program isn't that great, don't expect to see many asians under 7'0 in the NBA anytime soon. It's not meant in a bad way, that's just how the world turns.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

In my personal experience, a black guy with less skills and talent and with a much worst work ethic then me got all the minutes while I played a total of less than 5min in a college season.


And I'm not delusional, every other players on the team recognized that. (except for that black kid of course, he knew it but wouldn't say ****).


I would kill him every time we would play outside practice.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> Very very very unlikely, but possible. From what I saw of Chen Jiahua, he's not.


Why is it unlikely?


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

WTChan said:


> Why is it unlikely?


Im not a doctor but ill do my best.
There are 2 kinds of muscle fibers
fast twitch - white tissue
slow twitch - brown tissue

fast twitch muscle fibres allow for explosive power and slow twitch allow for endurance

black people usually have more fast twitch muscle fiber than white or asian people 

so that's why its unlikely. k


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Why is it unlikely?


It's unlikely that ANYONE is as quick and athletic as Iverson. It's true for Asians, whites, blacks, Hispanics, what have you. In the history of the NBA, AI is the only 6,0 shooting guard to average 32 ppg.

Edit: I didn't want to bring race into this again, but Mo76 is absolutely correct. In general, black Americans have a higher ratio of fast to slow twitch muscles. Is that to say that an Asian can't possibly have the same percentage of fast twitch muscles as an athletic black guy? No. It's just statistically less likely.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> And still with all the talent and gifted as A.I. is, he is screwed by the TEAM USA committee and not even given an invitation.


He was left of the team cause hell be like 40 by the time the next olympics come around. 
I heard on PTI that team USA wants to go young and practice as a team more. 

Your clearly just grasping at straws here man. I could say that AI is a two time MVP, 5 time scoring champion or i could just say that AI is one of the greatest players of all time.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Asians can be just as athletic I'm sure with the proper training, Martial Arts/Gymnastics are perfect examples. But I do agree on the Iverson comparison, Aran Smith's comparsion is to blame for that. 


bronx43 said:


> Is that to say that an Asian can't possibly have the same percentage of fast twitch muscles as an athletic black guy? No. It's just statistically less likely.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Bruce Bowen anyone? No the excuse that was used for the non-invitation to Iverson was because of his obvious ability to score, but lack of everything else. They felt Iverson did not fit under their plans because they already have enough players who can do the things he's can (scoring) but add other aspects to the team. I'm sure you can say AI is a two time MVP, 5 time scoring champion or greatest of all time..but at the end of the day, you still have to ask yourself...does that not at least merit an invitation?


mo76 said:


> He was left of the team cause hell be like 40 by the time the next olympics come around.
> I heard on PTI that team USA wants to go young and practice as a team more.
> I could say that AI is a two time MVP, 5 time scoring champion or i could just say that AI is one of the greatest players of all time.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> Asians can be just as athletic I'm sure with the proper training, Martial Arts/Gymnastics are perfect examples. But I do agree on the Iverson comparison, Aran Smith's comparsion is to blame for that.


Martial Arts and Gymnastics are purely training sports, whereas natural talent is far more important in basketball. Furthermore, as far as athleticism is concerned, there is only so much you can do to improve. An unathletic and slow guy who trains his entire life will not be nearly as athletic or quick as a naturally talented athlete. I've seen so many examples of this firsthand in highschool sports that I cannot imagine someone arguing otherwise.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> Bruce Bowen anyone? No the excuse that was used for the non-invitation to Iverson was because of his obvious ability to score, but lack of everything else. They felt Iverson did not fit under their plans because they already have enough players who can do the things he's can (scoring) but add other aspects to the team. I'm sure you can say AI is a two time MVP, 5 time scoring champion or greatest of all time..but at the end of the day, you still have to ask yourself...does that not at least merit an invitation?


AI was 2 time defensive player of the year in college for what its worth.

You might say AI is a poor defender and that he gambles too much for steals, but hes an adequete if not good defender for a PG (which is what he would be playing in the olymics). What, is bruce bowen going to defend the point?
OK, so an olympic invitation means more than a league MVP. HMMMMMMM. 
AI didnt make the team cause he would be to old, and the US team wants younger players to have more of a team sort of feel instead of a bunch of ringers there to have fun. Making the Olympic team isnt the pinnacle of greatness incase you didnt know. The dream team era is over. Nick Collison and Raef Lafrenz played in the olympics you dumb ****.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Trust me, this kid will never make the NBA. How old is he now? If he was really that good as the media hyped, how the hell he still couldn't make the *CBA* until now, huh? And he's only 6 feet right? lol. I even doubt that 6'9 Sun Yue who's playing in the ABA league will ever make the NBA, not to mention this guy. I know he's athletic as comapred to many Asian bball players, but there are tons of players in North America who are a hell more athletic than him.

he is listed for being borned in 1988, so he is supposed to be 18 right now. But who knows how old he really is cuz I started hearing about this kids when he was like 14-15, but at that time, he was already 6' and he hasn't grown for a couple of years, so i really doubt his age.

Don't get me wrong, I am from China,too. but the hype about some Chinese "potential" players are really getting me pissed off. 

Just look at their skinny bodies, I never get why the hell can't they hit the weight room more often? Haven't these dudes realized that they are too weak now to play with black or white players? Or is it just because that kind of body shape is always worshipped by the Asian chicks? Hell, I have seen the powerlifting stats of Chinese national team players, when I read most of them can only bench press 180-200 lbs and they said they hated to do weightlifting, I really wanted to slap them on the face.


----------



## sdfgtrew (Apr 4, 2006)

> First off Yao Ming is listed at 7'5, so therefore your statement of being 7'6= NO NBA already proves your statement wrong. Ha Seung-Jin is also listed at 7'3. Not only that, everyone knows the NBA list players taller than they are actually are. To me a bold statement like NO ASIAN even in height wise can't make in the NBA is like telling players like Earl Boykins, Mugsy, Nate, etc they would never ever make the NBA because of their height. Telling white players they can't complete with black players and shouldn't be playing basketball. Telling Mexicans they should stick to soccer. The NBA is changing, more teams are playing a lot more uptempo and the taller players are getting ran off the court. Take the defending NBA champs the Detroit PIstons for example, who Ben Wallace is listed at 6'9 (is probaly more 6'7-6'8 and plays center for a championship caliber team. The height myth has already been proven wrong.It's all about your ability to play basketball, if the player can help the team win ball games that's what matters the most.


i can give you some chinese name over 220cm








sun mingming,235CM,21
http://newsphoto.chinadaily.com.cn/Datastore/Photouse/PicLib/MidPic/06p/PhotoN/060323/060323412acn
wang xiuqi,227cm,15















zheng zhun,213cm,14,prospect 224cm


----------



## sdfgtrew (Apr 4, 2006)

著名专栏作家：2008 陈江华必成弗朗西斯 
作为一名以进攻为第一的组织后卫，陈江华不是那种传统的以传球助攻为先的组织后卫，不是中国队需要的那种用来配合姚明这样大个子的后卫。假若中国队硬要把陈江华塑造成为一个他们想要的那种类型的(传统组织后卫)的话，这种做法可能会损害陈江华的天赋。如果陈江华能将他的篮球天赋发挥到极至，他有可能成为类似艾弗森或弗朗西斯式的球员，身体素质出众，突破犀利，善抢篮板，精于外围发炮。 

if you know chinese you know actully someone compare he to Steve Francis


----------



## sdfgtrew (Apr 4, 2006)

> Trust me, this kid will never make the NBA. How old is he now? If he was really that good as the media hyped, how the hell he still couldn't make the CBA until now, huh? And he's only 6 feet right? lol. I even doubt that 6'9 Sun Yue who will playing in the ABA league will ever make the NBA, not to mention this guy. I know he's athletic as comapred to many Asian bball players, but there are tons of players in North America who are a hell more athletic than him.





> Don't get me wrong, I am from China,too. but the hype about some Chinese "potential" players are really getting me pissed off.


are you really chinese??
if you are chinese you should know that even yao has been beated by Liu yudong no one times,liu just 198cm!!!!!!without liu how can i think bayi steped on the CBA throne,Wang zhizhi is nothing against Liu,height is not talented


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

sdfgtrew said:


> are you really chinese??
> if you are chinese you should know that even yao has been beated by Liu yudong no one times,liu just 198cm!!!!!!without liu how can i think bayi steped on the CBA throne,Wang zhizhi is nothing against Liu,height is not talented


don't fool yourself, height does matter and the exception is not the rule.

btw, Liu Yudong has never beat Yao, they just played different positions


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

the guy everyone should watch out for is Yi Li.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

sdfgtrew said:


> i can give you some chinese name over 220cm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok the sight of this kid at the bottom right just made my appetite disappear. He's gotta be a maximum of 180 lbs. That is just disgusting.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

> Chen Fei who looks like a bigger, but less athletic version of last years dunk champion Chen Jianghua (who was a scratch before the camp, reason unknown). Fei has Jianghua's number from last year, has similar facial features, and plays PG, but is a mile behind in the cockiness area.
> 
> Speculation is that Jianghua may have held out of the camp due to signing with another shoe company, or due to age. One thing's surely different, everyone actually fits into the gym this year, with his giant sized ego not here.


Wow, he's cocky already? Someone better break it to him that he's not making it to the NBA.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Your missing the point. BRUCE BOWEN is older than Allen Iverson, Shaquille O'neal even recieved an open invitiation for obvious reasons. Iverson has recieved enough individiual accomplishments, he still hasn't accomplished 2 things...a championship and a gold medal (in which he wants). Nick Collison and Raef Lafrentz made the team because of the collegiate player requirements. I'm not trying to argue to see if Allen Iverson making the team defines him as great, the point is he already is a great player and still didn't recieve an open invitiation. Plenty of analysts already spoke out and said they couldn't believe he wasn't even extended an invitation. In case you didn't know playing for your country and winning a gold medal is an honor in itself. If it wasn't so important, why did Iverson even play for the 2004 Olympic team and also agree to the 3 year requirement to play for the team in 2008? and not rest for the summer. 


mo76 said:


> AI was 2 time defensive player of the year in college for what its worth.
> 
> You might say AI is a poor defender and that he gambles too much for steals, but hes an adequete if not good defender for a PG (which is what he would be playing in the olymics). What, is bruce bowen going to defend the point?
> OK, so an olympic invitation means more than a league MVP. HMMMMMMM.
> AI didnt make the team cause he would be to old, and the US team wants younger players to have more of a team sort of feel instead of a bunch of ringers there to have fun. Making the Olympic team isnt the pinnacle of greatness incase you didnt know. The dream team era is over. Nick Collison and Raef Lafrenz played in the olympics you dumb ****.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

That solves it all. 


bronx43 said:


> 've seen so many examples of this firsthand in highschool sports that I cannot imagine someone arguing otherwise.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> That solves it all.


How about some counterpoints and supporting evidence? None? That's what I thought.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> Your missing the point. BRUCE BOWEN is older than Allen Iverson, Shaquille O'neal even recieved an open invitiation for obvious reasons. Iverson has recieved enough individiual accomplishments, he still hasn't accomplished 2 things...a championship and a gold medal (in which he wants). Nick Collison and Raef Lafrentz made the team because of the collegiate player requirements. I'm not trying to argue to see if Allen Iverson making the team defines him as great, the point is he already is a great player and still didn't recieve an open invitiation. Plenty of analysts already spoke out and said they couldn't believe he wasn't even extended an invitation. In case you didn't know playing for your country and winning a gold medal is an honor in itself. If it wasn't so important, why did Iverson even play for the 2004 Olympic team and also agree to the 3 year requirement to play for the team in 2008? and not rest for the summer.


I think I am missing your point. What is it? Your saying AI was left off the olympic team cause hes not a winning player but then you acknowledge he is a great player? So, really you have no point.
What, are you saying he cant win? LOL. Have you ever seen him play? AI, produces in the playoffs. I think that is a better measure of greatness than making the olympics or championships. I mean, KG, Pierce, Dirk, Nash, Allan, Marion ect have never won championships either. Mark Madson has 3 championships. Saying that champioships are the only measure of greatness is stupid.
And AI has been alot closer to a championship than all of players that i mentioned, and thats with a severly undermaned team. When iverson MADE THE FINALS he compeated like a true champion against one of the best laker teams ever. And not winning the gold medal was hardly AI's fault. 
WHAT IS YOUR POINT??????


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

THE POINT WAS MADE THE FIRST TIME I DISCUSSED IVERSON/OLYMPIC TEAM. It's not so dififcult to comprehend that if you can read correctly. The POINT was he deserves to be on the Olympic Squad. When did I ever say he wasn't a winning player? go back and read my first post, I clearly stated he was screwed by TEAM USA committee. Then u say TEAM USA wanted to go for a younger squad, which if u knew anything about the age of basketball players Bruce Bowen is in no way younger than Allen Iverson. Then u bash being on the Olympic team and how it means nothing with examples of Nick Collison and Raef Lafrentz, who keep in mind were some of the more recognized players when they did play in the NCAA. So are you just trying to pick a fight? or are u just trying to twist my words so you don't continue to make yourself look like a fool?


mo76 said:


> WHAT IS YOUR POINT??????


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


NOODLESTYLE said:


> I'm not trying to argue to see if Allen Iverson making the team defines him as great, the point is he already is a great player and still didn't recieve an open invitiation.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> Ok the sight of this kid at the bottom right just made my appetite disappear. He's gotta be a maximum of 180 lbs. That is just disgusting.


Iverson's around 160.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Iverson's around 160.


Honestly, that was probably the most clueless post I have seen in awhile. That dude is around 7,0 (213cm). Iverson is 6,0 (183cm). Iverson being 160 lbs is fine. A 7,0 dude being 180 lbs is NOT.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> And still with all the talent and gifted as A.I. is, he is screwed by the TEAM USA committee and not even given an invitation.


It sounded to me here like you were taking a shot at Iverson, because the olympics were not previously mentioned on this thread. Why bring up the americam olympic team when talking about Chen Jianghua / Allen Iverson comparison?


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

So obviously this was a misunderstanding. I was just trying to give more credit to Allen Iverson which also makes it obvious any player being compared to the magnitue of Allen Iverson or players like Kevin Garnett, Shaquille O'neal is only a comparison. Just because a player shows flashes of greatness doesn't mean he'll do the same in a NBA game or most importantly an NBA playoff game. The biggest thing that is obvious between Chen Jianghua and Allen Iverson is the competition. But anyways I think you would've known I wasn't bashing Iverson with more of the responses I made after that one comment. It's all gravy here tho.


mo76 said:


> It sounded to me here like you were taking a shot at Iverson, because the olympics were not previously mentioned on this thread. Why bring up the americam olympic team when talking about Chen Jianghua / Allen Iverson comparison?


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

bronx43 said:


> Read my other posts about this. That post was intended to be comical relief. Like I said before, I stand by my sig.


Nobody from Ann Arbor is anyone's intellectual superior.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

blowuptheraptors said:


> Nobody from Ann Arbor is anyone's intellectual superior.


You base this on what exactly? The fact that the University of Michigan School of Medicine is situated in Ann Arbor, Michigan?
If you want to exchange academic resumes, give me a holler.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

bronx43 said:


> You base this on what exactly? The fact that the University of Michigan School of Medicine is situated in Ann Arbor, Michigan?
> If you want to exchange academic resumes, give me a holler.


seriously who do you think you are? trying to promote some sense of superiority in your posts because you got some academic backings?..


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Original ScarFace said:


> *seriously who do you think you are? * trying to promote some sense of superiority in your posts because you got some academic backings?..


I am me. Who are you? 
It started with a poster's "idiot" comment with which he had no other counterpoints or supporting evidence. As anyone would, I despise such insults. Call my post idiotic, but I rather not squelch against such personal attacks. To defend myself, I assured him that I was no more an "idiot" than he. Perhaps I should take the brunt of the blame for this juvenile bravado, but the original instigator is not guiltless himself.

P.S.- Why put the "V"-less translation of the speech in your sig? The original was far more enticing. "This visage, no mere veneer of vanity, is it vestige of the vox populi..." Man, Wachowskis are literary geniuses.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

sdfgtrew said:


> are you really chinese??
> if you are chinese you should know that even yao has been beated by Liu yudong no one times,liu just 198cm!!!!!!without liu how can i think bayi steped on the CBA throne,Wang zhizhi is nothing against Liu,height is not talented


Yao has been beaten by Liu??? No one times!!!!!!


:clap:


----------



## sdfgtrew (Apr 4, 2006)

> Yao has been beaten by Liu??? No one times!!!!!!


















http://sports.sina.com.cn/k/15121047.shtml 
liu scored 35 points and grabed 14 rebounds and wang zhizhi contributed 20 and 10 for bayi while yao ccontributed 22 points,24 rebounds,5 blocks and 6 assists at 2000-2001 cba finals


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

sdfgtrew said:


> http://sports.sina.com.cn/k/15121047.shtml
> liu scored 35 points and grabed 14 rebounds and wang zhizhi contributed 20 and 10 for bayi while yao ccontributed 22 points,24 rebounds,5 blocks and 6 assists at 2000-2001 cba finals


So Yao was beat by Liu? lmao

U must also believe Jordan had beat K. Malone "no one times", huh?


----------



## sdfgtrew (Apr 4, 2006)

> So Yao was beat by Liu? lmao
> 
> U must also believe Jordan had beat K. Malone "no one times", huh?


IT IS NOT THE SAME CONCEPT


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

That was Yao 2000-2001, prior to Yao lashing out to his teammates for not giving any heart in the 2004 Olympics. It's not the Yao of today's Houston Rockets in which he's been producing the numbers everyone believed he would. I bet you put Yao in there against whatever Chinese player, even Yi Jianlin, and Yao would own him...even if China didn't like it. 


sdfgtrew said:


> http://sports.sina.com.cn/k/15121047.shtml
> liu scored 35 points and grabed 14 rebounds and wang zhizhi contributed 20 and 10 for bayi while yao ccontributed 22 points,24 rebounds,5 blocks and 6 assists at 2000-2001 cba finals


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Yao Ming, 22 rebounds...5 blocks, 6 assists? with no other teammate like Wang Zhi Zhi to help contribute 20/10. It seems like Yao had to be Ben Wallace, Lebron James, and Kobe all rolled into one.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Chen is getting the hype 'cuz he's young, very athletic for a Chinese player, and plays PG, a position that the Chinese national team is lacking talent badly. Unless he shows a change in attitude he has a better chance making it on the And1 Tour than he does in the NBA.


----------



## xtf (Jun 20, 2003)

Chen Jianghua lost his first game with China against Germany at the Albert Schweitzer Tournament. He had 23pts (10/26fg; 3/12 3fg), 6rebs, 6 assists and 9 steals.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

sdfgtrew said:


> IT IS NOT THE SAME CONCEPT


What concept????

"no one times" doesnt make any sense.

do you mean; More than one times?

what do you mean anyway? did they play 1 on 1? Your saying that Liu (or whoever) is better than Yao because Yao's team lost a game to Liu's team. Thats pretty dumb.


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

bronx43 said:


> Unless any of your alma maters are Ivy Leagues, I'm safe.



hi

um, beyond that, i think y'all jus missin the point, got all heated up over an ignant comment that y'all jus failed to recognize that fast twitch muscle is not a necessity to play in the NBA at all, even for players below 7ft tall. sure, it helps, but tell me the last time that jarvis hayes wowed you with athleticism. and tell me the last time that tim thomas made you think "now, that's an NBA player"
or tell me the last time that a white player wowed you with athleticism. josh mcroberts is a freakin pimp and an awesome player, but one of the most marketable things about him is that he's a white big man who ain't a stiff. they're that rare.

you can't say that chinese players in the NBA are only there because of the height: tons of players over 7'3" have failed--case in point, priest lauderdale. and the list of players, black or white, that have accomplished as much as yao is a very short one--even shorter if you take out the unathletic, white, dutch Rik Smits. Yao got here on his own merits of being a good player--as did Ha.

as for our asian AI: no doubt he would never get the kind of ink he is getting right now had he not been asian--but this is also the case of Adam Morrison, JJ Redick, and a hoard of other white basketball players


there was an article on ESPN.com recently, about a strange new influx of white college basketball players. the reason why there are so many white folks in the US, and so few in the basketball ranks, is because we're too caught up with this athleticism BS, fans and scouts alike. chill out, we'll eventually get to see if he's the real thing or not when he goes up against some serious international competition. given the lack of PG talent on the Chinese NT, i'm sure we'll get to see him in action first.


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

so it's late, and while writing i completely lost my train of thought and kinda rambled on pointlessly. my point is this.


Chinese basketball, and asian basketball in general, is nowehre near NBA level. We got total scrubs from CBA coming in and dominating. and catching up in terms of talent seems to be long ways off.

that said:

US basketball is unique in that player development is performance driven, not development driven. between middle school, high school, traveling AAU, and college teams to play for, players don't necessarily get taught the fundamentals. this is something that has been pointed out ad nauseum in the last ten years, in this era of European invasion of the NBA.

but Chinese basketball (more so than Korean, Japanese, etc. basketball) is very much in a similar mold as that of Europe, with young players joining clubs and sports academies to develop as a player instead of beng expected to deliver wins immediately. That is, outside the disparity of talent, a Chinese player looking to jump to the NBA will be in a very similar situation as a European talent coming in--possessing a completely different set of skills that GMs and coaches want. If you look at the European invasion in the last decade (guys like Sarunas, Drazen, Detlef excluded), it started with the big men. We have yet to see a European PG really succeed in teh NBA (ok, tony parker, you got me, but that's one, against almost a dozen bigger playas) (oh, and staying with the race theme, physiologically speaking, he's got the best of both worlds since he's a black euro). SAme thing. Euros aren't nearly as athletic and such, neither. (of course, there are exceptions, but we're generalizing along the lines of race here, no?)

ONce that talent gap is somewhat lessened, or once there comes along that sensational talent, I don't think it's at ALL a stretch to see a Chinese PG in the NBA.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Rawse said:


> Kid travels like a salesman.


Gerald Green and Al Jefferson of the Celtics travel like US Senators in January. That's prima facie evidence that NBA traveling calls shouldn't be a problem for Chen.



sologigolos said:


> ok, tony parker, you got me, but that's one, against almost a dozen bigger playas. oh, and staying with the race theme, physiologically speaking, he's got the best of both worlds since he's a black euro.


It doesn't hurt that his father was an American professional basketball player. That has more than a little to do with Tony's skill with the slashing game.[/quote]


----------

